# Baldy, somehow thought of you..............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

My friend came into the range Saturday morning, and, after speaking, asked if I had anything new. From his grin, I knew this was his way of saying "I've got a new gun."

Now to Jim a new gun is one he bought used, and in pristine condition. And so it was, a Smith & Wesson Model 15 Combat Masterpiece, with 2" barrel. It looked unfired, but had the Smith Target stocks on it, which sort of detracts from its otherwise dimunitive size. He told me he traded for it last week. When I asked what he traded for it, he said "I honestly don't remember."

That's Jim.

Bob Wright

(If it were unfired, it's not now.)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> My friend came into the range Saturday morning, and, after speaking, asked if I had anything new. From his grin, I knew this was his way of saying "I've got a new gun."
> 
> Now to Jim a new gun is one he bought used, and in pristine condition. And so it was, a Smith & Wesson Model 15 Combat Masterpiece, with 2" barrel. It looked unfired, but had the Smith Target stocks on it, which sort of detracts from its otherwise dimunitive size. He told me he traded for it last week. When I asked what he traded for it, he said "I honestly don't remember."
> 
> ...


Well Bob that is one very fine revolver that ol'Jim has there. I would love to fine one at the right price but the last one I seen at a show was $475 and he wouldn't come down a nickel. That's twice what it sold for new and it was not in that great of shape. Tell him if he can find the 5" model that is the real rare one. I am like Jim and I have to shoot them. I am not a collector, I am a accumulator of guns. I have only one gun that has never been fired and it is over 100yrs old and a family heirloom from the wifes side. So you know what would happen if I blowed that one up. :buttkick: Tell Jim to shoot and enjoy it.:smt023


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy,

Jim has this thing for the snub nosed guns, so I'm sure he wouldn't go out of his way to find a 5" model.

I talked to my gunsmith, Jim's son-in-law, later after posting this. He told me he thought Jim had become a professional gun trader since his retirement.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that Bob. Wish I could but I just don't have the money. All I do anymore is buy, shoot, and enjoy my guns. I have let to many jewels go over the years.


----------

